# Sat Nav



## GTs TT (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi. Just new to this site. Picked up a 2018tt 1.8 tt. It's missing sat nav and I have asked the Steelers in Edinburgh for a retro price. Coming out at £1500 but depends if I have the hardware or not. If I have it, the costs are less just for the activation and sd card. Is there any other options out there instead of being screwed by the steelers?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Have a search on here for sat nav retrofitting. Theres plenty of guys can code it at a fraction of the cost. I am in Glasgow and got North East VAG adaptions to do mine.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

[email protected] East VAG adaptions recommended


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The dealers have to "buy" the license and do things legally and yet they are comparing the costs to someone who is actually not paying for anything - these people are actually the "stealers". Its software piracy.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Home taping is killing music. 

You are of course right, but I doubt many people will shed a tear for Audi's profits, charging hundreds per year for a service that is completely free on a cheaper VW, Seat or Skoda.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

I recently used HazzyDayz of St Albans who will come to your home. Very pleased with the service. Not as cheap as some but less than half the price Audi charge. They reckon to offer "the genuine Audi Navigation Upgrade". Don't know if this is true but I do know that many Audi dealers use them in the Home Counties and so I don't know how that works.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

When these third party companies install SatNav and the like, do you still need a Connect licence to use all the features associated with Connect? Or has that been programmed out with the versions they install?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

shtu said:


> Home taping is killing music.
> 
> You are of course right, but I doubt many people will shed a tear for Audi's profits, charging hundreds per year for a service that is completely free on a cheaper VW, Seat or Skoda.


Thats not reality. You have to buy it and it has to be paid for by VW on a VW. Standard fit, doesnt make an item free. 2.5ltr engine the in RS or the RS spoiler is not 0 cost. Nor are not talking about map-updates.

Split Audi and dealers - they are not one in the same.
Dealers are TOLD what the price of the part is and what the fitting time is for a job - most of the time they struggle to do the jobs in the allotted time unless its a common task. That's the reality.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no chance of having _connect_ activated by third party, but you don't need it to have the sat-nav working



aeroflott said:


> When these third party companies install SatNav and the like, do you still need a Connect licence to use all the features associated with Connect? Or has that been programmed out with the versions they install?


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> stuff


Everyone around here is intelligent enough to understand the choice they are making, and deciding how that sits with their own morals.

That's the reality.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

shtu said:


> low IQ argument/defence


You mean lack of morals... That's the only reality.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I doubt Audi actually sell many map updates at £150 or whatever they're charging now. For a 6 month update!
They could sell a lifetimes map updates (per owner) for £150 or so after the first 3 years. They'd get loads more uptake and make far more money in the end.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Let's just hope many functions don't become subscription based. If you look on the newer and higher models in the range there's a section in the app for functions on demand. One assumes CarPlay, maps, or software based features like what could happen with vagcom are all heading this way as well as an active connection to the manufacturer.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> shtu said:
> 
> 
> > a cheap insult
> ...


Ha! Well now I've had the last word! HA HA!  Gosh, I feel so.... powerful.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

shtu said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > shtu said:
> ...


You're on the wrong thread ......
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... start=6930


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> *Let's just hope many functions don't become subscription based*. If you look on the newer and higher models in the range there's a section in the app for functions on demand. One assumes CarPlay, maps, or software based features like what could happen with vagcom are all heading this way as well as an active connection to the manufacturer.


Well, that's exactly where all this is heading, so the "writing is on the wall" for 'VAG Adaptions' type companies. Apart from upgrades like leather seats and external trim elements, all electronics-based hardware will soon be _identical_ in all models in the range, so it will just be a question of software activation (i.e. "functions on demand") to get an upgrade that wasn't specced from new. I think the options are currently to "subscribe" for 1,2,3,4 years, or indefinitely. Apart from obvious things like Audi Connect, it will soon apply to things like Matrix headlights, as is already the case for the e-tron. And Audi are not stupid, so they are not going to make it easy for back street garages to do these upgrades without paying for them in the approved manner using the MyAudi app.


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

ZephyR2 said:


> You're on the wrong thread ......
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... start=6930


I had no idea that existed. 

As for the "this spells the end for DIY"? Well, maybe, maybe not. I've been hearing that since fuel injection and electronic ignition started to appear, and yet here we are, still working on and modifying ourselves.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Do you/did you need Connect to use the Google Earth functionality?



kevin#34 said:


> no chance of having _connect_ activated by third party, but you don't need it to have the sat-nav working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

aeroflott said:


> Do you/did you need Connect to use the Google Earth functionality?


No, The right firmware and a data connection is all. Did this and tested literally yesterday.

Don't confuse "Audi Connect" with having either,

- A SIM card in the glove box unit.
or
- A mobile phone with a data connection, set in hotspot mode, and the car connected to that.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

shtu said:


> aeroflott said:
> 
> 
> > Do you/did you need Connect to use the Google Earth functionality?
> ...


What data connection are you using for the overlay ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

237tonybates said:


> What data connection are you using for the overlay ?


Pretty normal. Once the firmware was upped to 1339 thanks to the guys in the other thread,

Mobile phone. (in my case, vodafone, 4g)
Switch on the phone's hotspot.
Connect car to the phone's hotspot. (note - not the same as switching on the car's own hotspot)
Switch on the "satellite" layer in the map options.

In my case, no need to use the SIM slot in the MMI unit.

Now - I know of an obscure issue with EE not working correctly for the VW online services, if that's your provider and you are having trouble with the map overlay, try a phone on a non-EE network.

Don't forget that EE are the carrier for BT Mobile, Plusnet Mobile, Asda Mobile and Virgin Mobile.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

shtu said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> > What data connection are you using for the overlay ?
> ...


Thanks . My tt hasn't got the sim slot 17 plate. Tried the coding in the other thread . Got the option of satellite nut won't load as it's says no data connection. I also have a a3 8v with a expired connect plan so meed to try on that also . Can you give me any other guidance please other than the provider

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Hmm.
I'd post up your issue on the big thread, see if some of the experts have a clue. iirc I did post up the coding of my unit on there, maybe check against that?
There are some issues around MIB2 and connectivity, https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a4-b9- ... d-2929987/

Despite the statements on there, I don't believe you need a valid Connect subscription - because I don't have one.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

shtu said:


> Hmm.
> I'd post up your issue on the big thread, see if some of the experts have a clue. iirc I did post up the coding of my unit on there, maybe check against that?
> There are some issues around MIB2 and connectivity, https://www.audiworld.com/forums/a4-b9- ... d-2929987/
> 
> Despite the statements on there, I don't believe you need a valid Connect subscription - because I don't have one.


Which big thread ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

Firmware Updates https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1970533


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks had a look in there and tried the relevant coding . Maybe it's because my mmi has no sim slot ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

